# Plexus Slim



## bnhopper57

Hello once again. 

Just the other day my best friend had me go to a Plexus Slim meeting.

Plexus Slim is a natural supplement to help aid in weight loss. It comes in a powder and you would just drink it once a day to help lose weight. It is all natural they say and they also have a probiotic to help as well for those whom deal with candida yeast. (aka yeast infection and can cause other health issues) 

Anybody else heard of this product? Does it really work?

The product to me is a bit expensive! 30 day supply for 100 something$$$ Crazy especially for a single mommy in school too. I'm not that big on Diet Pills or Supplements. But anyone's comments if this expensive crap works will do?


----------



## smithfam87

I have a cousin and a friend who have both told me about Plexus Slim and I have read tons of testimonials on it. I haven't tried it myself yet due to cost but am definitely considering it. I have yeast problems and am going to see my OB in two days and plan to ask if he knows anything about these products. I've also had issues with getting pregnant because my hormones are out of whack and Plexus is supposed to help with that also.


----------

